# Colored Pencil Drawing my antidepressant



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

When I'm not knitting or tatting I like to draw. I'm battling Metastatic Breast Cancer and unfortunately the side effects of the drug I have to take gives me terrible joint pain and Trigger Finger. I can no longer play my harp. I'm able to switch off and on between knitting, tatting and drawing. I think of these activities as my antidepressants. Some days I can only work on any project for 10 or 15 minutes but I'm happy if I can just do that. I'm determined to keep on going even if it's just a little bit each day. Anyway hope you like the drawing.ð


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

That is absolutely beautiful. You have so much talent. Hoping your health improves.????


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

beautifully done,it seems to have a story within...Sorry to hear of the side effects of your medications,you are a very strong woman.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful..


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Stunning. Those roses are beautiful. You are truly a gifted artist.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Very beautiful roses


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

You are all very kind. Thank you.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Such a beautiful drawing. You are very talented indeed. Take care.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Your roses are beautiful. I am deeply sorry for what you are going through. I pray that you will beat this terrible disease. My husband is currently doing chemotherapy.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. So sorry about the ordeal you are going through now. May God Bless you and keep you safe in his loving and healing arms. Susan


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

very sorry to hear of your illness.......................your talent is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

That is beautiful!!! I love your choices of antidepressants. May you be blessed with healthier days ahead.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Goodness that is gorgeous, I'd love to colour like that, I do cards and often wish I could get the blending right. Good on you for keeping busy when you can.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree. Creativity is the best healer no matter what form it takes or what level your skills. I love your drawing, hope you frame it.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, such talent... great job. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, and you can play a harp, my best wishes to you for what you are doing, may it all go well and you get back to your music too.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome!!


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Breathtaking....no seriously I wanted to sniff for the scent of roses and I got winded looking at them????. Kidding aside, they really are breathtaking! So glad you have multiple creative outlets to give you comfort in this terrible time. Lifting you up in prayer and sending ((((hugs)))). 

Linda


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful Roses,My grandparent started courting,
when he gave her a rose,Gran had a garden full of roses,Passion past down to Dad and me,


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad you like the roses and thank you for your supportive comments. You certainly have made me smile.
I've been working on filling an entire sketchbook to give my daughter.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think your drawing is beautiful and I wish I could do as well.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I could almost smell those roses! How lovely they are. You are in my prayers. Sending you a big hug!


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

That drawing is fantastic the shadings and the colours all look so real life.I envy your talents.But don,t envy your sid effects of your treatment.love and God Bless m


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful. Hope u feel better.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Magnificent drawing; so lifelike.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Sticksandstrings said:


> When I'm not knitting or tatting I like to draw. I'm battling Metastatic Breast Cancer and unfortunately the side effects of the drug I have to take gives me terrible joint pain and Trigger Finger. I can no longer play my harp. I'm able to switch off and on between knitting, tatting and drawing. I think of these activities as my antidepressants. Some days I can only work on any project for 10 or 15 minutes but I'm happy if I can just do that. I'm determined to keep on going even if it's just a little bit each day. Anyway hope you like the drawing.ð


I'm sorry your treatment is causing you so much pain. I hope you soon feel much better.
Your drawing is very beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Your artwork is lovely! Thanks for sharing. Hope you feel better and are able to get back to your harp also.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is gorgeous work!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful picture. Sending healing wishes to you.


----------



## Joyce kemmery (Jan 15, 2017)

I crochet to help me with stress & help fighting depression! I still have problems with depression but most days find that crocheting something really does help! I also help my daughter with her Luluaroe clothing business.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your shading is beautiful.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful...I said a prayer for you.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

nanamags said:


> Goodness that is gorgeous, I'd love to colour like that, I do cards and often wish I could get the blending right. Good on you for keeping busy when you can.


Nana, you mentioned that you do cards. Would you be interested in joining our card swap? We pair up with someone in our group monthly, make 2 cards and swap with each other. We have fun and learn a lot from each other. We'd love to have you join us.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Exquisite drawing! Sorry you have such a difficult health battle; your positive attitude is a great example for the rest of us. Keep on with your "antidepressants," and we'll keep sending our best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I pray that you win your battle -- the world desperately needs talented people like you.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

It's beautiful. You are very, very good.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

It is beautifully done. Will pray for you.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

You are very talented. Your roses are beautiful.
What colored pencils do you use to get such realistic blending?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful drawing..I hope all goes well for you...


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Debiknit said:


> You are very talented. Your roses are beautiful.
> What colored pencils do you use to get such realistic blending?


I use Prisma Color Pencils. Keep your pencils sharpened. My drawings always start out the same. I look at a still life set up and think I wont be able to do this. It's too difficult. I sketch a basic outline and pick one tiny spot to work on. I just pick one leaf or a petal and keep working on it until I get it as perfect as I can. My work is done inch by inch. Before you know it- the whole piece is done.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

I appreciate your prayers and support. Thank you.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

You have the right approach to making the most of your life. Your drawing is lovely. Good vibes and best wishes for you.


----------



## budmar (Jun 29, 2013)

That is beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Very talent ed!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely drawing. Hang in there. Since battling tongue cancer and all the side effects of the radiation, Knitting has been my life saver. Hope your drawing, Knitting and tatting keep you going to a full recovery. Blessings.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful work! Hope you start to feel a little better soon. Like someone else said creativity is a great healer.


----------



## Margaretadkins (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness....you are so amazingly talented! Just beautiful. Lifting you up in my prayers for healing and peace!


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

That drawing is absolutely beautiful. God gave you a great talent! I will pray for your recovery and that your road to better health is short.
God bless,
Sue


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Your drawing is beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Firstly I am so sorry to hear your are having such a time at the moment, my heart goes out to you and I will remember you in my prayers, you seem a very strong person and your coloured pencil drawing is amazing, the flowers seem so real I could reach out and touch them. I hope your health improves, take care and if you ever need to talk remember there are people here for you. Much love.xx


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh. All the prayers and sweet comments have made my day. Again thank you all.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sure with all your talents you'll do well. I'll keep you in my prayers. Speedy recovery. Like your call name.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I can not believe your drawing it is so beautiful. I can't draw a straight line. Keep up the work. I have been told 4 times in different hospitals that I am dying of cancer and there is nothing more they can do. That was 12 years ago. Just keep up the work, good thoughts, take care of yourself, and we will pray for you.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful picture. Glad you can still enjoy your creative outlets even if limited in time.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful...I am giving you a standing ovation and you well deserve it. All the best in your health journey and take each day as it comes. Hopefully the medicine will settle , or they can find something better with less side effects. Thanks for sharing your art work. Would love to see some of your tatting. I am just teaching myself the craft. I am using the shuttle technique. I bought the Craftsy Class and Annies. So far, I have learned to make a picot. lol.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful!! Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love the roses-they are beautiful! I admire your drawing talent! Sorry to hear of your health troubles! - I send my prayers and best wishes for healing and improved health your way!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

WOW ! ! ! What talent. Hope you get to feel better soon. And please show us your creativity again. You certainly have great talent. We will pray for you, that you get to feel better soon. And thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## pineneedles4 (Oct 24, 2011)

What a beautiful drawing! You are so very talented. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

breathtaking!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you. Your blending is amazing.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

This beautiful work is self healing, I wish better days for you!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful. Hope every stroke helps your health improve. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous drawing! Wish I had your talent. Best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow! you are a wonderful artist and may GOD and his angels watch over you with your fight with cancer.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow, you are one talented lady!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry for what you are going through. Your positive attitude will get you through. The picture is beautiful. God Bless


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of art. It is gorgeous. Although, I do not have cancer. I do have chronic pain and I am limited on how much time I am able to do things. Your artwork has brightened my day tremendously. Keep fighting. I will keep you in my prayers.
Moonieboy


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Lovely roses and I like the detail in the paper or tablecloth/napkin in the background. Praying for your recovery.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

My goodness, your creation is beautiful!! It should be in a frame.
I hope you feel better each day and have a complete recovery.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful! Can't believe it's done with colored pencils!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

Gorgeous! I really admire anyone who can do this, so I applaud you, and your courage.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and the battle you have everyday. Please remember that we're all here and sending
love and prayers your way. Your roses are so beautiful!! Such a wonderful talent you have!!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Scrumptious roses.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful work. Many prayers are being sent up for you as we enjoy seeing your art. You inspire me and others to enjoy and share our gifts with others even during hard times and to keep on doing what we love.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful...you are very talented... :sm24:


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Your drawing is so beautiful! Peace to you.????


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That is stunning, you're very talented.


----------



## Eleanor Guntrum (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks so much - your colored pencil roses are a delight.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

k1p1granny said:


> That is absolutely beautiful. You have so much talent. Hoping your health improves.????


Sorry to hear what you're going through.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Love your design and colors used. I hope the best for you, it is not easy.


----------



## SuzyZee (Mar 10, 2017)

Simply Beautiful. So vibrant. Best Wishes on your health journey. I also find doing puzzles (the kind you put together) relaxing, engages creative and mental brain functions too. Especially the white montain company has many enjoyable retro themes.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Stunning! No wonder it is an antidepressant for you!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful. I need to get back to mine. It is only 1/4 done for over a year. Me Bad!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

You are very talented. It is beautiful continue with it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

What beautiful work and how amazing, strong and brave you must be. God bless.


----------



## Wiggletail (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. You are very talented. Your drawing is beautiful. I pray you will have many healthy, happy years ahead of you. God bless.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

You are truly a gifted artist! Your determination to create beauty is quite an inspiration. I do knit chemo caps for Delaware Headhuggers...and PM me to make one especially for you. Hugs (gentle ones) to you!


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

Beautiful picture, such talent! Will be sending prayers to give you strength and for healing.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I love roses, and your drawings are beautiful! I'm sorry you're having health problems, and I admire did you keep busy, I'll pray for you,don't give up!


----------



## Bevymoe (Jul 18, 2014)

I can almost smell them! Lovely drawing shows your talent. Praying medication relief and complete healing. God bless you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful. Sending prayers that your health improves. Your drawing is lovely.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Just beautiful. I am glad you can do these arts to help you cope. We all need something to lose ourselves in even for a little bit. I wish you well and that you overcome this.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you. Kind words, prayers and positive vibes. Thank you.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

one word beautiful


----------



## pinecone (Apr 11, 2012)

I absolutely love it! You have such talent


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

so sorry -i am glad you are able to share your sorrows. -- Jesus plse intercede for this talented lady and give her dr.'s wisdom. --- i have really sore hands from osteo arthritis but i will not stop knitting ...


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Your roses are beautiful, good form of therapy and I pray you will beat this disease


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I think you should sale your paintings, you roses are sooo beautiful!


----------



## donnag1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Beautiful roses! I'm glad it gives you pleasure to draw them.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

It's beautiful and deserves framing ????


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you. ????


----------



## sevenseven (Aug 16, 2016)

you draw and colour or you buy drawing and colour very nice I got same illnesses I will try as well which colours you use are they expensive or ordinary . what sort of paper you used.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

All my drawings are original. I sketch and color my own. I'm just working in my sketchbook with Prisma colored pencils.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> When I'm not knitting or tatting I like to draw. I'm battling Metastatic Breast Cancer and unfortunately the side effects of the drug I have to take gives me terrible joint pain and Trigger Finger. I can no longer play my harp. I'm able to switch off and on between knitting, tatting and drawing. I think of these activities as my antidepressants. Some days I can only work on any project for 10 or 15 minutes but I'm happy if I can just do that. I'm determined to keep on going even if it's just a little bit each day. Anyway hope you like the drawing.ð


Wow that is beautiful. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

monic1953 said:


> Wow that is beautiful. Hope you feel better soon.


That was sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely exquisite! You are such a talented artist! You sound like a very strong woman with a great attitude. Hang in there. Wishing for better days in your future.


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Sherlyn said:


> Wow! Absolutely exquisite! You are such a talented artist! You sound like a very strong woman with a great attitude. Hang in there. Wishing for better days in your future.


How very kind you are. Thank you.????


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

The picture yo painted is beautiful .
I'm thinking of you today and wishing you courage peace and serenity .


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

mossstitch said:


> The picture yo painted is beautiful .
> I'm thinking of you today and wishing you courage peace and serenity .


You are so very kind. Thank you.


----------

